
Show HN: WordPress Management and Deployment System for Devlopers - amezmo
http://www.amezmo.com
======
amezmo
Hi HN community. This is my WordPress management system that I believe
simplifies the tedious process of setting up a WordPress site. Another thing
about this is that it has Github integration, so when you push to Github, your
site will updated with the latest changes.

I ask for your feedback

Thanks, Ryan

